# 942 Noise?



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm a 522 user and have been a little unhappy with noise that receiver creates, particularly when the fan kicks on (which is fairly often). I plan to also get a 942, and was wondering how noisy it might be, especially as compared to the 522. (FYI: I also have 508 and 510 units and their noise is acceptable, since there is no fan in them that I'm aware of.) In general, how are folks feeling about the operating noise that the 942 makes? In my case, it will placed in an open shelf area, well ventilated, but in a quiet room with a plasma TV.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

js0873 said:


> In general, how are folks feeling about the operating noise that the 942 makes?


I noticed the fan when I first plugged it in, since I was used to the silent 508. But I have not noticed it since hookup. I sit about 9-11 feet from the big screen, however.
Tom in TX


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The only frame of reference that I have is that it's about half as loud as the 921 fan, and about a third as loud as my HTPC.


----------



## wilmofree (Mar 12, 2005)

I noticed the same loud fan noise on the 522 that cycled on/off about every 15-20 minutes. In another thread, there was a suggestion to place the 522 on a notebook chill pad. I purchased a pad, $30, about 2 weeks ago, placed the 522 on the pad and have not heard the fan since then. The chill pad model I bought has two very, very quite fans and plugs into the USB port on the 522 for power. As the 942 appears to have the same heat generating modules as the 522, it will probably need the same pad.


----------



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

Which specific chill pad did you wind up getting? I tried one from CompUSA (their brand) and although the fans in it were moderately quiet, I could still hear them in a very quiet bedroom. Also, although it reduced the times that the 522 fans kicked on, they still activated every now and then. However, your brand might have be even more quiet and a much better unit, so I'm interested in the specific type.


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

I have a 942 and it is extremely quiet. I hardly know it's there. The 625 on the other hand is a bit more louder


----------



## wilmofree (Mar 12, 2005)

The model of chill pad was the "Targus Notebook Chill Mat", model PA248U, purchased at OfficeMax for $30 plus tax.


----------



## M492A (Nov 18, 2004)

I've had my 942 hooked up since Monday. I realized how much quieter it is than the 921 when I walked into the living room this morning and found myself subconsciously wondering why it was so quiet there and looking at the entertainment center to make sure things were okay!


----------

